# проблемы с OpenDict

## dragn

 Захотелось словарик поставить, ну как всегда ¨emerge opendict¨ 

вроде все стало нормально, пробую запускать:

```
*** ~ # opendict

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/opendict", line 28, in ?

    import wxversion

ImportError: No module named wxversion

```

подскажите, в чем дело. или посоветуйте какой-нибудь другой словарик ( rus-eng ).

PS Всех с Новым Годом!

----------

## hermes_jr

```
emerge dev-python/wxpython
```

вроде... странно что оно как депенд не поставилось, наверно в ebuild'е забыли прописать

----------

## dragn

спасиб

начал емерджить - все стало ясно: в дистах архив битый - не распаковывается почему-то, щас попробую достать с официального или другую версию.

----------

## dragn

запустил я все-таки OpenDict, но оказалось, что это полная лажа, совершенно не присобленная для русского языка и вдобавок глючная   :Sad:  . было бы время, покопался бы в исходниках...

----------

## codebuger

 *dragn wrote:*   

> запустил я все-таки OpenDict, но оказалось, что это полная лажа, совершенно не присобленная для русского языка и вдобавок глючная   . было бы время, покопался бы в исходниках...

 

Я его тоже недавно себе поставил - отлично все работает, глюков никаких. Единственное, что не удобно - нельзя сразу во всех словарях искать. + шрифты для транскрипций пришлось искать.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

А чем старый-добрый app-text/dictd не устраивает??

----------

## codebuger

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> А чем старый-добрый app-text/dictd не устраивает??

 

Иногда интересно есть ли альтернатива используемому тобой софту...

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *codebuger wrote:*   

>  *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   А чем старый-добрый app-text/dictd не устраивает?? 
> 
> Иногда интересно есть ли альтернатива используемому тобой софту...

 

Альтренатива в OS всегда есть, как минимум тобой же написанная :)

----------

## codebuger

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

>  *codebuger wrote:*    *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   А чем старый-добрый app-text/dictd не устраивает?? 
> 
> Иногда интересно есть ли альтернатива используемому тобой софту... 
> 
> Альтренатива в OS всегда есть, как минимум тобой же написанная 

 

Переписывать все, что не нравится жизни не хватит  :Smile: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *codebuger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Переписывать все, что не нравится жизни не хватит :-)

 

Все переписывать нету смысла, а вот найти наиболее близкое к идеалу что-то и добавить в него нужные фичи - это легко.

----------

## codebuger

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

>  *codebuger wrote:*   
> 
> Переписывать все, что не нравится жизни не хватит  
> 
> Все переписывать нету смысла, а вот найти наиболее близкое к идеалу что-то и добавить в него нужные фичи - это легко.

 

Такое было бы возможно если бы писали все на чем-то одном. Почти не реально стать гуру достаточной компетенции во всех направлениях...

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *codebuger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Такое было бы возможно если бы писали все на чем-то одном. Почти не реально стать гуру достаточной компетенции во всех направлениях...

 

В unix-like системах наблюдается все общая любовь к simple C :)

В частности по этой причине я не использую QT/KDE, т.к. не могу там ничего поправить и изменить :)

----------

## codebuger

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

>  *codebuger wrote:*   
> 
> Такое было бы возможно если бы писали все на чем-то одном. Почти не реально стать гуру достаточной компетенции во всех направлениях... 
> 
> В unix-like системах наблюдается все общая любовь к simple C 
> ...

 

Я кроме того пишу на python, java и php - однако это не спасает даже если приложение написанно на знакомом тебе языке, но использует "странные" либы. Тогда уж знай не знай - а в дебри лезть придется. Я кстати тоже не люблю QT, KDE, Gnome и прочую дребедень.  :Smile: 

Ну мы тут offtop развели, полнейший......  :Smile: 

----------

